# Bareback Pad with Stirrups?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Barepack Pads - Soft Saddles & More - Statelinetack.com

.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I would not suggest using a bareback pad with stirrups. All of your weight is centralized around that band, instead of distributed like when you use a saddle, or even just a normal bareback pad. 

There were some on that link that looked better designed, but that seems to me to kind of defeat the purpose of bareback riding xD


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Zexious said:


> I would not suggest using a bareback pad with stirrups. All of your weight is centralized around that band, instead of distributed like when you use a saddle, or even just a normal bareback pad.
> 
> There were some on that link that looked better designed, but that seems to me to kind of defeat the purpose of bareback riding xD


Agreed- don't use a bareback pad with stirrups. With a normal saddle the weight of a 150 pound human is distributed all across the surface of the saddle, so there isn't too much pressure on one point. Even riding bareback without stirrups, that 150 pounds is distributed all across where the rider's bottom comes in contact with the horse. When using a bareback pad with stirrups, that 150 pounds is concentrated in a narrow strip down the horse's back that is only a couple of inches wide. Bound to create a sore and irritable horse sooner rather than later!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bareback pads with stirrups are a bad idea- they put a lot of pressure on one area of the horse's spine (where the stirrups attach) and they can easily slip if you are even the slightest bit unbalanced. Even if you're a very balanced rider, a tiny spook from the horse can cause you to put more weight in one stirrup, causing the pad to slip and dump you on the ground.

You can post without stirrups, and it's a great exercise to improve your seat.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Because there is no tree to help keep the pad where it belongs, it can easily rotate on the horse. Therefore, for safety sake, forgo the stirrups. The pad may be more comfortable than just bareback. A bareback pad can't be cinched tight like a saddle or the horse will get sore.


----------



## widgetsmom (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay, I'll just ride bareback normally  Thanks for the quick answers!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It takes no more time to put on a saddle than it does to put on a bareback pad. I have no problem with riding bareback for short distances, but the saddle is there to distribute weight so you don't hurt the horse's back.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Post bareback! It really works the legs


----------

